# Lemo 3 Buildable Deck Wanted



## Justin Julius (4/10/16)

Hi Guys 

I am looking to buy a builabkle deck for the Lemo 3 Tank by Eleaf. Mine has recently been stolen. Does anyone have one to spare?


----------

